# Android tooglebutton mit flashlight verwenden ??



## JDProgrammings (3. Dez 2013)

Ich hab schon wieder ne frage.
Also ich habe einen togglebutton mit dem will ich das blitzlicht von meinem handy an und ausschalten
mein code dafür:


```
public void spotlightbutton(View view) {
    	Camera cam = Camera.open();     
    	Parameters p = cam.getParameters();
    	p.setFlashMode(Parameters.FLASH_MODE_TORCH);
    	cam.setParameters(p);
    	boolean on = ((ToggleButton) view).isChecked();
        if (on) {
        	cam.startPreview();
        } else {
            cam.stopPreview();
            cam.release();
        }
    }
```

und xml des togglebuttons:
[XML]<ToggleButton
        android:id="@+id/toggleButton1"
        android:layout_width="200dp"
        android:layout_height="75dp"
        android:layout_alignLeft="@+id/textView2"
        android:layout_below="@+id/textView2"
        android:layout_marginTop="25dp"
        androidnClick="spotlightbutton"
        android:text="ToggleButton" />[/XML]

bei mir geht jetzt nur das licht an und dann stürtzt die app ab


----------



## dzim (3. Dez 2013)

In welcher Zeil? StackTrace! Ansonsten können dir nicht so viele helfen - nicht jeder hat zwangsläufig schon mit allen Features der Android-API gespielt, nur weil er Android-Apps programmiert...


----------

